# Site Slow 18/10/15



## Venod (18 Oct 2016)

For me the site is very slow today 18/10/16.

Pages taking a long time to load, anybody else having trouble.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2016)

Nice and snappy today, here in wet and windy Todmorden!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Oct 2016)

Afnug said:


> For me the site is very slow today 18/10/15.
> 
> Pages taking a long time to load, anybody else having trouble.


Took a year for that post to appear apparently.................


----------



## Venod (18 Oct 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Nice and snappy today, here in wet and windy Todmorden!



Thanks for that I'll check it on another PC, to determine if its a line or PC problem.

Edit, OK on phone over wifi, so this PC or its connection.

Edit2, Cache clearout and reboot and all is well.


----------

